# 2016 Buck



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Wasn't able to make it Happen this year with the .44, so decided to use my dads 20 gauge on second day. Not great video, but u get the just. I'm gonna try and not get this post locked this time lol.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice deer! And love the amount of orange your wearing in the beginning!


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Haha! That wig is amazing. Nice shot btw. You gonna do a European mount?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

FlashGordon said:


> Haha! That wig is amazing. Nice shot btw. You gonna do a European mount?


Skull cap


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Way to go! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

LOL... At least none of the catfish will see you now! 

Ok, what's with this "SuperHank Outdoors" crap. Getting an ego and a swelled head boy.... 

The last fishing video I did was in a robe and slippers in my kitchen, lol.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

EStrong said:


> LOL... At least none of the catfish will see you now!
> 
> Ok, what's with this "SuperHank Outdoors" crap. Getting an ego and a swelled head boy....
> 
> The last fishing video I did was in a robe and slippers in my kitchen, lol.


My buddy told me about this site fiverr and they make intro videos. Used to be superhank777 because literally every name was taken lol. But I'm trying to make my videos a little more professional. It's really fun and has become a third hobby to fishing and hunting lol.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

FlashGordon said:


> Haha! That wig is amazing.


Change in hair color is listed as some of the possible side effects when using Rogaine. I have heard about people seeing blue after using other medications but that is a different story all together. Seriously through I thought the wig was funny. If we ever get you on the boat you can shoot a video but only if you wear the wig. Nice deer.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice big buck. great shot on him. thanks for sharing.
sherman


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Haters gonna hate lol wonder if they will comment on this one?
Nice deer Hank


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Saugernut said:


> Haters gonna hate lol wonder if they will comment on this one?
> Nice deer Hank


Thanks man I appreciate it. And I was surprised this one hasn't gotten any hate yet lol


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Want some hate? Here is some ... that drag looked rough back up the hill ! 
Nice deer congrats !


----------

